# AMNPS Mod for SmokinTex and SMOKIN-IT Smokers



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2012)

Both the SmokinTex and the SMOKIN-IT models suffer from a lack of oxygen and have trouble using the AMNPS.  I have been working with Todd for a couple of years to find a remedy for this problem and after some test runs I think we have found an easy solution. 








       
	

		
			
		

		
	







As you can see - both look identical inside ( sorry about the different size pics - these came from their websites) and both function basically the same. Normally you add chips/chunks to the box in the center bottom to generate smoke. There is a heating coil that is covered by the smoke box (see mod pic for details)  

Due to the fact that both are very well sealed, the only airflow is from the drain hole under the smoker box or from the vent on the top of the unit, there is not enough airflow to keep the AMNPS going when hot smoking. I have had great success with the AMNS in my SmokinTex but the SMOKIN-IT users report that they are not able to use either the AMNS or AMNPS with any success. 

My first test was to raise the entire smoker up off the drip pan and that worked great for the AMNS for both hot and cold smokes as it allowed more airflow under the smoker in into the smoker thru the drip hole. 

My next mod was using a small aquarium pump with a copper barb up thru the drip hole which had minimal success and cause some heat issues. 

I tried adding a fan on the side of the smoker with a baffle near the drip hole to force air up into the unit which also met with minimal success. Some days it worked well and some not at all. 

I started enlarging the drip hole and started to see more progress as I enlarged the hole. At 3/4" I was almost there and was looking at going to 1" to see if that worked. I did not have a 1" even with my step drill bit so Todd and I decided to try a second hole since the drip pan is 10" long and both holes would drip into the pan.  This has solved the problem and is working very well. I have run the unit several times with great success and complete burn thru on the pellets. 

Here are some pics of the mod - very simple and cost free. 

I drilled the second hole directly behind the first (original) drip hole right below the box. This pic shows the heating element directly above the holes













smokin tex 1.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 16, 2012






This picture shows the whole floor of the smoker.  When I am actually smoking I cover the entire floor with foil and poke a hole in the foil for the drain hole. This helps with clean up - I also cover the top of the smoke box in foil as well. Sorry for the fuzzy iPhone camera work 













Smokin tex 2.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 16, 2012






Here is the AMNPS getting ready to go into the smoker - look at that beautiful TBS 













AMNPS.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 16, 2012






Here is my configuration for the AMNPS in the smoker - this allows me to cover a small area of the bottom rack to protect the AMNPS from dripping meat 













smokin Tex 3.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 16, 2012






You can see the TBS coming out the vent hole. Success at last !!













TBS Rollin.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 16, 2012






Hope this thread helps other SmokinTex and SMOKIN-IT users with a plan to use the AMNPS  

Send me a PM if you have any questions


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2012)

Choo Choo!

Great Job Scar!!

This has been a frustration for some time, and Scar just kept plugging away until we finally figured it out.

The extra hole provides just enough oxygen for proper combustion.

Thanks My Friend!!

TJ


----------



## moxaman (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got a Smokin-It #2 and did the mod and smoked some salmon at 150F with the AMNPS loaded with Pitmasters Blend.  Ummmm Good.

The stainless is tough to drill.  I turned the unit upside down on 2 2x4's to protect the knob and vent and drilled from the bottom.  I finally got a 3/16" Cobalt bit through using water as a coolant.  Tried forever with cutting oil but that just lubricated and didn't cut.  I then ran a 1/4" bit through and went to 1/2" using an Irwin cobalt step bit.  I made the original hole 1/2" also.  AMNPS stayed lit for the entire 5 1/2 hr smoke.


----------



## kevinscorral (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a note on my experience.

I decided to give the AMNPS a try since I had heard of others having success with it.  I have a Smokin-It #2 with a PID, and I live at ~5200 ft altitude.  I knew I would have even more of an oxygen problem at this altitude, so I drilled three (instead of the recommended two) 1/2" holes with a cobolt bit (no problems using this bit).  I gave the AMNPS a trial run with some ribs, and could not keep the pellets burning.  I lit them thoroughly with a torch a number of times, and once it went into the smoker, the TBS would slowly die off in a matter of a couple of minutes.  It stays lit and smokes nicely outside of the smoker, but there's just not enough oxygen in there to keep it going.  I'm going to try one more 1/2" hole to see if that helps, but I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Kevin


----------



## njfoses (Feb 12, 2013)

I currently have a mes 30 with amnps and im intrigued by the smokin-it.  I love my amnps and would not want to give it up.  Hopefully this mod continues to work and evolve as it seems a working amnps with a smokin-it is a killer combo!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a Smokin-it #3 and I use the 12" & 18" AMNTS (tube smoker). Has anyone tried these for smoke generation???


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 12, 2013)

I just received my #3 yesterday and have not had a chance to play with it yet but definitely want to use the AMNPS with it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## once a marine (Feb 12, 2013)

I use a 12 inch Tube with my Smokin-IT #2 with no problem, out of the box. 

My brother has a #3 and an 18in Tube, and he has oxygen problems with the single hole. He hasn't yet drilled another hole (or two) to resolve it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Once A Marine said:


> I use a 12 inch Tube with my Smokin-IT #2 with no problem, out of the box.
> 
> My brother has a #3 and an 18in Tube, and he has oxygen problems with the single hole. He hasn't yet drilled another hole (or two) to resolve it.


That sounds promising! thanks for the report!


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm jumping into this thread kind of late but wouldn't it be possible to mount a firebox under or on the side for the AMNPS to reside? A mailbox does the trick on other smokers. On this one, you'd probably want to make it a little more fancy and out of stainless. Maybe that's something Todd or the maker of Smokin-It could sell as an addon?


----------



## ida tater (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried opening the door a crack, I wondered about using some duct tape to seal the top and side of the door so air can only draft from the base of the door. Anyone ???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2014)

Ida tater said:


> Has anyone ever tried opening the door a crack, I wondered about using some duct tape to seal the top and side of the door so air can only draft from the base of the door. Anyone ???


You will most likely find the AMNTS Tube will work better with these machines as the larger holes allow more oxygen to the pellets...JJ


----------



## ida tater (Apr 24, 2014)

talked to Amazen via email he says with Smokin Tex dust works best without drilling a second hole in the bottom of box. I will however still order the AMNPS so I can use pellets/dust


----------



## daddypig (Nov 26, 2014)

I did the mod last week with the (2) 3/4 inch holes in the bottom if the smokin tex 1400. I'm hoping this keeps the pellets going in the amnps without having a negative effect on the temperature of the smoker oven when it's cold outside.


----------



## ida tater (Nov 26, 2014)

Daddypig I am just northeast of you 2 hrs. I have the Smokin tex 1400 also. this summer I had terrible luck with the dust burning even outside the box. even after putting dust in the microwave it was just to humid to keep it burning. I broke down and built mailbox cold smoker. I had a local shop make exact replica of the 1400 door with a 3 inch nipple to attach tube to. I know everyone loves AMNs products but I didn't have much luck with it. I haven't completely given up on it though I will try using this winter with the drier air and my door with the hole in it.













1106041530.jpg



__ ida tater
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## daddypig (Dec 5, 2014)

I smoked a pork tenderloin last night using my new amnps. I did the mod with the (2) 3/4" holes in the bottom and the thin blue smoke was non stop. No more bitter tasting meat from an oxygen starved oven! Thanks so much for all the information about this problem and how to fix it. You guys rock. My potential new issue with the new mod is a huge temperature swing like I've never seen before. I had the ST1400 set at 230 and the external temp was 32 F. I was getting readings all the way up to 327 F. That's never happened in this smoker before. I moved the dial to 220 and she settled in at 245 for the rest of the cook.


----------



## smoking4fun (Jan 6, 2016)

I know this is somewhat of an older thread, but my MES30 crapped out over the weekend, and I'm looking at the Smoki-it #3, but I really like my AMNPS (as opposed to adding wood chunks) so I've been trying to do some research on the SI3/AMNPS combo and the issues.  I like this mod, but I don't like the idea of drilling holes in the smoker box - so I was wondering if someone that has an SI3 can provide some input on another mod...since I already have the mailbox mod for my MES30, can I run that up to the drip hole in the bottom (and attach with some aluminum tape to keep a seal between the tube and the smoker box and then put an inline duct fan at the exhaust hole so it would essentially be pulling the air through the smoker box (and pulling air through the mailbox to make sure the AMNPS has sufficient oxygen to burn the pellets/dust)?  Thoughts?


----------



## old sarge (Jan 7, 2016)

There are some folks who do use the AMNPS without any mods.  You might want to use the search feature at the top of the page.  The SI site may have some info. The SI user group on this SMF forum may also have some info. As for adding chunks of wood, you load at the beginning of a smoke only and no need to reload even on a 10+ hour smoke.


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 16, 2016)

i have a little joe 25 it is just like smoken it and tex no luck at all usen the 6 inch tube none this has no drain hole and 1/2 hole in the top  what would be best place drill holes and is the 1/2 at top big enough  i want put holes in best spot to get best results  the results is more important than looks  OR IS BETTER TO PUT OUT SIDE SMOKER AND STILL DRILL HOLES WERE HOW BIG T hanks ray 10000


----------



## old sarge (Mar 18, 2016)

ray1000 - Pretty difficult to answer your question.  I googled little joe 25 and variants and came up empty so no idea on where to drill the holes.


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 18, 2016)

it is just like the smoken it # 1 but has no drain hole and has a 1/2 top vent hole and no drain pan under it has two drain pans inside on bottom but no drain holes   thank you


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 18, 2016)

i see in your picture you have looks like smoken it smoker how big is top vent in it  mine is 1/2 inch with no other holes in smoker at all i have two factory pans on bottom that the little like roof over burner drain into inside smoker you clean and empty them after smokeing and there is little wood pan right under  burner but no hole in bottom  thanks for reply


----------



## old sarge (Mar 18, 2016)

The hole in the top of the Smokin-it is approximately 7/8 inch diameter. The drain hole is smaller, approximately 1/2 inch.  The Cookshack has a smaller top vent hole at approximately 3/4 inch.


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 18, 2016)

have you put extra air holes in either one if so were and how big   thanks for reply


----------



## old sarge (Mar 18, 2016)

ray1000 - See if this helps you get what you want:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133283/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs/40

You will notice in the photos that the floor/bottom is not flat but concave/contoured to channel grease and drippings toward the drain.


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 19, 2016)

is that what you did to yours how good do holes work thank you


----------



## old sarge (Mar 19, 2016)

No, I have not modified either of my smokers.  They work just fine as is. I do not use the AMNPS or any other device. All I do is put the meat in the smoker and use a single chunk of wood weighing a couple of ounces at the beginning of the smoke.  And do nothing more till the food is done.  5 hours for ribs, and 12 to 16 hours for a butt or brisket. These smokers are great and reliable. 

The link I sent was about someone else trying to modify their smoker to get it to work with the AMNPS or a similar Amazen device.  These smokers are pretty air tight and keeping an add-on device lit and smoking can be difficult thus the need for additional air.  But as is, they work very well. 

My advice, if you can afford it, is to get a Smokin-it electric smoker and enjoy BBQ life without worry.  One should not have to go through a lot of modification gyrations to get good food.  Check out their site.


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 19, 2016)

will look into it thank you for reply


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 23, 2016)

can anyone else that has had atr problem and fixed it to use amazen tube and does it make difference when you use it see what i already posted about what i have thank you ray1000


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 23, 2016)

can anyone else that has had atr problem and fixed it to use amazen tube and does it make difference when you use it see what i already posted about what i have thank you ray1000


----------



## old sarge (Mar 23, 2016)

ray1000 - Something to keep in mind here is that the vast majority of the many posts on electric smokers are centered on Masterbuilt for a variety of reasons. One of the requirements for the Masterbuilt to produce smoke is to keep feeding it wood chips  
every 20 minutes or so. The AMNPS was developed to eliminate constantly feeding wood. Load it once and you are done. You now get a couple of hours of smoke.  That is why you see modifications. It is all about the smoke. 

Of course there are the hints and tips and photos of cooked food 

Other posts deal with fixing different problems associated with Masterbuilt smokers. 

I don't think you are going to get much more info regarding your particular smoker.  The posts and interest just is not there. You will just have to experiment. If you read up on the AMNPS you will find they do a fine job if you have proper air flow and have a torch to get it started. 
Good luck - Dave


----------



## ray1000 (Mar 23, 2016)

thank you for your reply i was just trying to get someone who drilled holes or used smoke generator as to how they worked for them in like smoken it or tex smokers you have been much app in your tring to help thank you ray 100  i will have to do something or just get rid of ams tube smoker it wont work in mine unless i do something drill holes or maybe get an outside smoke generator like smokenmizer or smoke daddy use on out stde any one have luck with any of them in a smoken it type smoker thank you ray1000


----------



## old sarge (Mar 23, 2016)

ray1000 - If you had a Masterbuilt you would have had more help and comments than you could handle.  Unfortunately or maybe fortunately, you own a different brand.  There are many comments regarding the use of the tube smoker and other devices  if you use the search feature top right of the page.  You will have to put a hole in the bottom of your smoker to get a good draft going if you want the tube smoker to work.  No air and it will suffocate.  If you use a smokenator or similar device, you will still need to drill a hole for the fitting that connects to the device.  I think that it is typically run in from the side close to the bottom.  The manufacturers site should have some additional information.  As a last suggestion, I would suggest contacting Todd, the inventor of the A-MAZE-N products, at the site below.  It would be very helpful if you or a friend could take some photos in and outside of the smoker including the top and bottom.  Be sure to get a photo of the heating element location. Not saying there is anything that can be done but it never hurts to ask. 

I honestly cannot offer any more advice or suggestions.  Considering that smoking  is often viewed as a hobby, I am surprised more folks have not chimed in and tried to help. But as I said earlier, this section is very heavy on Masterbuilt and not too much else. Good luck - Dave

http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------

